# New York to Consider Numerous Anti-Gun Bills Next Week!



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2009)

New York to Consider Numerous Anti-Gun Bills Next Week!                                                                                       Friday, April 24, 2009                                                                                        _Please Contact Your State Legislators Today!_​The following anti-gun measures are awaiting action on the Assembly Floor in preparation for Anti-Gun bill day in the Assembly that will take place on Tuesday, April 28.  Due to fears that Anti-Gun lobby day could be overshadowed by a strong turnout of sportsmen and law-abiding gun owners, it now appears that New Yorkers Against Gun Violence (NYAGV) will hold their lobby day on Tuesday, April 28 and that the Assembly will consider the following bills on that day.  We had originally reported that these bills would be considered on Wednesday, April 29.

Assembly Bill 801A, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Amy Paulin (D-8), would directly target law-abiding pistol license holders by requiring that licenses be renewed every five years.  In addition, it would mandate that all applicants outside New York City complete training and a test before a license may be issued.  Keep in mind that a license is required in New York State simply to _possess_ a handgun and in many cases licensees are only allowed to keep a handgun in their homes or businesses or to travel to and from the range.  This would mean that most qualified New Yorkers could be put through training and a test and still be denied the Right-to-Carry a firearm for the purpose of self-defense. If enacted, gun owners can expect that a process that is already unfair in most parts of the state will become more so.  Its companion bill is Senate Bill 1598, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 1093, also sponsored by Assemblywoman Paulin, would impose new requirements on federally licensed firearm retailers and require that they obtain insurance to cover criminal acts committed after the legal sale of a firearm.  The companion bill to AB1093 is Senate Bill 1715, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 1326, introduced by Assemblyman Steve Englebright (D-4), would mandate handguns be equipped with technology which would prevent them from being operated by children.  Such firearms would have to include traits that would make it impossible for an average five year old to use the gun.  For example, guns would have to have a ten-pound trigger pull, altered firing mechanism, or require a series of multiple motions in order to fire the pistol or revolver. 

Assembly Bill 2881, sponsored by State Assemblyman David Koon (D-135), would ban the possession and use of "frangible" ammunition.  The companion bill for AB2881 is Senate Bill 2379, sponsored by State Senator Frank Padavan (R-11).  

Assembly Bill 2882, also sponsored by Assemblyman Koon, requires that any expended projectiles, shell casings, or guns that comes into the possession of law enforcement be submitted to the state police pistol for testing and entry into an electronic ballistic database.

Assembly Bill 3211A, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Patricia Eddington (D-3), would prohibit the sale use or possession of .50-caliber firearms.

Assembly Bills 5696A, sponsored by State Assemblyman Brian Kavanagh (D-74), requires employees of dealers in firearms and gunsmiths to submit to a criminal background check.  The companion bill for A5696A is Senate Bill 4456, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 5844, authored by State Assemblyman Harvey Weisenberg (D-20), would enact the "children's weapon accident prevention act" and create crimes of failure to store a weapon safely and negligent storage.  The companion bill for A5844 is Senate Bill 3098, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 6157, sponsored by State Assemblyman Matthew Titone (D-61), relates to banning the possession, sale or manufacture of assault weapons.

Assembly Bill 6468, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Michelle Schimel (D-16), requires semiautomatic pistols manufactured or delivered to any licensed dealer in this state to be capable of micro-stamping ammunition.  The companion bill for A6468 is Senate Bill 4397, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).  

*It is critical that you contact your lawmakers TODAY and respectfully urge them to OPPOSE these measures!  *State Assembly Members can be reached by phone at (518) 455-4100.  To find your Assembly Member, please click here.  Your State Senator can be contacted through the Senate switchboard at (518) 455-2800.To find your State Senator, please click here.

 






                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Copyright 2009, National Rifle Association of America, Institute for Legislative Action.
This may be reproduced. It may not be reproduced for commercial purposes.
11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA 22030    800-392-8683


----------



## searcher (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like you can't get out of that place fast enough.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2009)

I've been mentally ready for years sadly.  It's that economic side that's been slow to catch up. Now, if it was just me in the mix, I'd have left years ago, even if it meant crashing on a different couch every few weeks, but...wife, cats, family...they don't like that plan, lol!


----------



## grydth (May 1, 2009)

We have thousands of both government and private sector workers recently out of work or about to be jobless.... in the face of a swine flu that may become both pandemic and lethal..... and these stupid arseholes decide it is time to debate.... gun control!!

You want to get rid of hundreds of useless government employees? Lay off the legislature. There is ample evidence that Governor Patterson, Senator Smith and Speaker Silver can complete the destruction of our once grand state all on their own.

Next there will be a contentious and prolonged debate over changing the state flower.....


----------



## chinto (May 2, 2009)

hmm if they go out and try and get the guns, may not be a good thing for the ones sent out to get them.. I don't think most people in NY are as pliable as they were when they passed the Sullivan act back when... personally I hope the politicians are smarter then to do this. 

If they do, I hope that there is open resistance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2009)

The politicians in NY don't care what the people think. They only care what their masters think.   3 men in a room indeed.


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2009)

Bob one great thing about Texas have gun will travel.


----------



## chinto (May 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The politicians in NY don't care what the people think. They only care what their masters think.   3 men in a room indeed.




Gee think maybe that is why the founding fathers said that the right to keep and bare arms may not be infringed? 

oops my bad.. mention the US Constitution.. our homeland security people will claim we are subversive now!   :dalek::whip::hb:%think%


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2009)

New York: &#8220;Anti-Gun&#8221; Lobby Day Advances Numerous Attacks on Our Second Amendment Rights! 			 			 				  			 			 				Friday, May 01, 2009 			 			 				  			 			 				 As expected, the anti-gun majority in the New York State Assembly passed numerous bills that would have an enormous impact on law-abiding gun owners, sportsmen and responsible licensed firearms retailers.  Emboldened by a new political landscape in Albany, where Democrats now outnumber Republicans in the Senate by a razor-thin margin, anti-gunners in the Assembly approved the following bills:

Assembly Bill 801A, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Amy Paulin (D-8), would require five year renewals on pistol licenses.  Its companion bill is Senate Bill 1598, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 1093, also sponsored by Assemblywoman Paulin, would impose new restrictions on licensed dealers and require retailers to obtain liability insurance against the possibility of a crime being committed with a firearm any time after it is legally sold.  The companion bill to A1093 is Senate Bill 1715, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 1326, sponsored by Assemblyman Steve Englebright (D-4), would outlaw handguns &#8221;capable&#8221; of being fired by anyone five years of age or younger, this legislation would outlaw virtually all handguns in New York.

Assembly Bill 2881, sponsored by State Assemblyman David Koon (D-135), would ban frangible ammunition.  The companion bill for A2881 is Senate Bill 2379, sponsored by State Senator Frank Padavan (R-11). 

Assembly Bill 2882, also sponsored by Assemblyman Koon, would expand the ballistic imaging program.

Assembly Bill 3076A, sponsored by State Assemblyman Brian Kavanagh (D-74), would institute a training requirement for issuance of a pistol license.

Assembly Bill 3211A, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Patricia Eddington (D-3), would outlaw .50 caliber firearms.

Assembly Bill 5844, sponsored by State Assemblyman Harvey Weisenberg (D-20), would require the mandatory storage of firearms.  The companion bill for A5844 is Senate Bill 3098, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31).

Assembly Bill 6157, sponsored by State Assemblyman Matthew Titone (D-61), would expand the state&#8217;s current ban on so-called &#8220;assault weapons.&#8221;

Assembly Bill 6468, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Michelle Schimel (D-16), would ban the sale of all semi-automatic handguns not equipped with so-called micro-stamping technology. The companion bill for A6468 is Senate Bill 4397, sponsored by State Senator Eric Schneiderman (D-31). 

*All of these bills now head to the State Senate. *
*It is more important than ever that you contact your State Senator and respectfully let them know that you OPPOSE the bills listed above. Call, e-mail or write TODAY and urge them not to bring NEW YORK CITY-STYLE GUN CONTROL to your doorstep!*

*Contact information for the New York State Senate members can be found **here**.  *
The NRA would like to thank the following members of the Assembly for speaking out on behalf of law-abiding gun owners, hunters and sportsmen during the debate:  Nancy Calhoun (R-96), Greg Ball (R-99), Cliff Crouch (R-107), Teresa Sayward (R-113), Stephen Hawley (R-139), Mark Schroeder (D-145), Tony Jordan (R-112), David Townsend (R-115), Marc Molinaro (R-103), Ginny Fields (D-5), Joel Miller (R-102), Annie Rabbitt (R-97) and Marc Butler (R-117).






 							 						 					 				 				 					  				 				 					  	 		 			 Copyright 2009, National Rifle Association of America, Institute for Legislative Action.
This may be reproduced. It may not be reproduced for commercial purposes.
11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA 22030    800-392-8683 
Contact Us | Privacy & Security Policy


----------

